# Honing Rig



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Built this 6" honing wheel to touch up my skews, chisels, etc.










It is 2 pieces of 3/4" MDF laminated together. I did a 3/8" deep recess on each side (so the wheel would fit on the buffer's arbor) and trued the wheel up on the lathe. It runs pretty much dead true and has no vibration. I coated the hub and sides of the wheel with thin CA (some old stuff that was opened almost 2 years ago).










I flipped the base around on the buffer so the motor rotation is away from the front (over the top), mounted it on a plywood base with rubber feet, and dressed the wheel with green buffing compound.










Does a super job of honing … my skews are razor sharp!










The buffer is from Harbor Freight … bought it on sale for under $40


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Very COOL…

Good tips…


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Very nice addition to the shop.


----------

